# Tagalog Mai- Verb Prefixes



## rockjon

Hi guys,

There are couple ways modify or conjugate verbs in tagalog.  One I'm having a little trouble understanding is the mai- form.  I think it means can be able to do something but it seems different than the ma- verb prefixes that mean that you are able to do something.  

For example these are the ones I know in the mai- form:
maipapasa mo yung test.  You can pass the test.
may _maitulong  ako_ sa yo. I can help you with something. 
meron ka bang maipapayo sa akin. Is there some advice that you can give me?

The ma- verb prefixes seem to indicate if you're able to do something similar to the maka prefix forms in tagalog:
hindi ko nasagot ang telephono. I was not able to answer the phone.
Hindi ko nabanggit yon kay Sara. I was not able to mention that to Sara.
nakuha ko yung masarap na donut mo. I was able to take your delicious donut.
di ko nadala yung box sa kapatid ko kasi marami akong ginagawa dati. I was not able to bring the box to my brother/sister because I was doing a lot of things.

I'm not sure if my interpretation of this mai- form is correct. I'm also not sure how many tagalog word roots i can use with this form. Thanks for help in advance.


----------



## niernier

This is just too difficult to explain but I am glad you understand it well. Your interpretations are correct and I think you got the general idea of how these prefixes function. If there is any phrase or sentence you would like to clarify regarding this prefixes, just don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## niernier

I have something in mind, I don't know if you already know this. Na- has another function aside from the ones you have specified.
The na- prefix on certain situations implies that the doer 'accidentally' did the action which means he did not do it on purpose.


For example, a maid broke a plate and asks for pardon.
"Mam, *nabasag *ko po ang pinggan." (Mam, I was able to break a plate)
This implies she accidentally broke the plate. It is different from
"*Binasag *ko ang pinggan" where the action of breaking is intentional.


Likewise a criminal may say,
"*Napatay *ko si Jose" ( I was able to kill Jose, accidentally)
which is different from
"*Pinatay *ko si Jose" ( I killed Jose, on purpose)

A similar prefix is naka- which functions just the same as na-

Nabasag ko ang pinggan. ( I unintentionally broke a plate)
Nakabasag ako ng pinggan.  ( I unintentionally broke a plate)

Napatay ko si Jose. ( I unintentionally killed Jose)
Nakapatay ako ng tao. ( I unintentionally killed a person)


But please don't confuse this with what you have said earlier. You're interpretations are correct. What I am saying here is the nuance. You see, this prefixes in Tagalog offers rich nuances.


----------

